# DomainHostSSL: VPS 128MB - $1.50/Mo or $15/year, DDoS Protection - NY/Atlanta/LA



## trueman1 (Aug 21, 2016)

DomainHostSSL Provide Reliable Cheap Hosting Since 2003!.


Hosting is Located in: New York City, Atlanta, Los Angeles.


Activation in a few Hours after payment verification.


Pay with Paypal.
SolusVM Control Panel.
Fast SSD Array
DDoS Protection in New York City 10Gbps/10Mpps 


** VPS 128
•2 CPU Core
•128MB Dedicated Ram
•5 GB @ Raid 10
•250 GB Bandwidth @ 1Gbps Port
•1x IPv4 Address
•5x IPV6 Address
•tun/tap/ppp allowed.
•SolusVM Control Panel
•$1.50/Month or $15/Year
Order: https://www.cheapdomainnamesdot.com/cart.php?gid=47


**VPS 256** 
•256MB RAM
•512MB vSwap
•4 Cores
•10GB Fast SSD Array
•350GB Bandwidth
•OpenVZ / SolusVM
•1 x IPv4 + 5 x IPV6
•$3.90/Month or $29/Year
Order/Info: https://www.cheapdomainnamesdot.com/cart.php?gid=47


**VPS 512** 
•4 CPU Core
•512MB Dedicated Ram
•1024MB VSwap
•10 GB Fast SSD
•500GB Bandwidth @ 1Gbps Port
•1x IPv4 Address
•10x IPV6 Address
•Proxmox Control Panel & User Friendly Control Panel (our own panel) Together.
$4.90/Month or $40/Year
Info/Order: https://www.cheapdomainnamesdot.com/cart.php?gid=47



**KVM 256 (Linux) - New York City, Los Angeles**
•4 CPU Core
•256 MB Dedicated Ram
•8 GB SSD Disk
•400GB Bandwidth /1Gbps Link
•1x IPv4 Address
•SolusVM Control Panel
$4.90/Month
Order/Info: Cheap VPS Hosting


----------

